
Stop Saying “Hardware Is Hard” - mi3law
https://blog.bolt.io/stop-saying-hardware-is-hard-62fdd3052a2#.w0ivtnwyt
======
im_down_w_otp

      I hear the phrase “hardware is hard” dozens of times a week. 
      Repeating this cliche misses both the point and the opportunity. 
      If we want to live in a world of autonomous cars, consumer space travel, 
      and a green energy grid (I know I do) we have to stop defining hardware 
      by its difficulties. The truth is, it has never been easier to start a 
      hardware company. Why is this phrase so common?
    

Because hardware requires more rigor and process to handle correctness in its
implementation than software does because the iteration cycle is longer and
more expensive than just pumping a PR into a CI pipeline, and people keep
getting the advice when starting a new company that they should avoid applying
any engineering rigor to their development cycle for as long as they possibly
can because it's supposedly a giant waste of time until after you've got your
product-market fit sorted out? Perhaps?

So in that vein, "hardware is hard"(er) because what counts as "minimally
viable" is a more strict and higher bar than what people have been
incentivized to create with software.

Or at least that's the impression I get from people when I hear them say,
"hardware is hard".

------
dcw303
I didn't find the Hardware Myths section very convincing, because it keeps
comparing B2C products (fitbit, gopro) to B2B businesses (SaaS). Scaling
business customers is always going to take longer, hardware or software.

I think the advancements in contract manufacturing covers most of what makes
hardware easier today.

